# Your inspiration technique?



## Sasje (Jul 11, 2013)

Famous surrealist painter Salvador Dali almost never slept. Instead, he practiced micro-naps that lasted less than a second. He called this: "Slumber with a Key", a technique he learned from Capuchin monks. 
It works like this: He would sit in a chair, with a key in one hand above a metal plate placed on the floor, and start to fall asleep. As soon as he began to slumber, the key would slip from his hands and clang against the metal plate, waking him instantly. 
Dali claimed that this technique allowed him to tap into a lucid state where he would find all the inspiration he needed for his paintings.

So what is your inspiration technique?? :D 







Egg Born.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 26, 2013)

Sasje @ 12.7.2013 said:


> So what is your inspiration technique??


sleeping enough to be motivated to work :wink:


----------



## kutai (Jul 26, 2013)

Find great music > Analyze > Try to imitate > Fail > Create something slightly new from the failed attempt.


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Jul 26, 2013)

For me the best time to compose is right after I finish a book, a movie, or a videogame. Especially if they have a deep story that makes me reflect a lot.

There are some movies that move you to a "I don't wanna go back to reality" state... and that's the perfect time to make music, in my opinion.

I often find myself going home after the cinema thinking only about the movie I just watched, and somehow I create much more interesting stuff during that day.

If I stay home for days trying to come up with something, it often has the opposite effect for me.


----------



## sluggo (Jul 26, 2013)

Gettin paid yo.

Trouble is, you get used to it. Then when nobody is payin you don't compose...then you like "dayum, I must be a HO!"


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 26, 2013)

sluggo @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> Gettin paid yo.
> 
> Trouble is, you get used to it. Then when nobody is payin you don't compose...then you like "dayum, I must be a HO!"



Funniest thing I've read on here in forever. :lol:


----------



## Resoded (Jul 26, 2013)

For me it's all about getting in the correct frame of mind. As soon as I feel what I want to write, then I'll know when I've got it. Writing things without feeling it first often turns into lifeless music for me. I guess I get into the correct frame of mind by daydreaming a lot. One problem with this is that the longer I spend hearing a piece, working on details, the more I get used to it and the feeling disappears. It can be tricky to get back into the zone once I've gotten used to the piece, so this highlights the need to move on and not get bogged down in details, and also to practice my craft so that I have the skills to write fluidly. On top of that, I get technical ideas sometimes, and these are often triggered by what I hear or when I try to understand how other composers structure their work.

Oh, and a side note on triggering inspiration. I've found that there are too many choices. There are so many instruments, synths, noises, reverbs... it's like pushing a reluctant cat through a funnel. So my inspiration really kicks off when I limit myself and decide beforehand which instruments I should use and make a basic layout of the structure of the piece. So for example if I would ask you to do whatever you want, but make it creative, it could lead to you blanking. But if I'd ask you to design a house with at least 17 floors and it HAS to be in the shape of a banana, I think most people would start getting ideas and images in their head. Or maybe it's just me who definitely thinks that banana house needs a water slide...


----------

